# Porter Cable 450pk same as DeWALT dwp611pk?



## Duane Bledsoe (Jan 6, 2013)

The Porter Cable 450pk appears to be the same identical router as the DeWALT dwp611pk, right down to the last detail. Color being the only difference. What's up with that? I thought these were two separate companies? Its like a third party made this router for both names and made one from yellow plastic, and the other from gray plastic. I'm so convinced it's the same thing that I just know DeWALT accessories will fit the Porter Cable model.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Duane my friend, I couldn't sleep - so my mind is a bit fuzzy right now (Joy says that's normal for me). I'm thinking that one of these was VS and the other not or there was a price difference or something easily overlooked such as an accessory option unavailable for one of them. They're both serviced by the same people here in the Atlanta metro area. I have lots of DeWalt tools and Porter-Cable tools and have been very pleased with both. The guys in my shop that help me are quite careful with them, so we have very few reasons to need service, but I do not own either of those routers. I hope this helps, but I mostly wanted to say HI.

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Porter Cable is now owned by Black and Decker (since 2004) who also makes the Dewalt line of tools. The Dewalt router has variable speed, the Porter Cable does not - other than the variable speed control knob on the 611, the two appear to be identical except for color of the plastic components.

Tom


----------



## Duane Bledsoe (Jan 6, 2013)

Well, I did a little further digging and it seems the Porter Cable also lacks the LED lights, too.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Duane they are owned by the same company for a few years now so if they look that much alike then they probably are built on the same assembly line. Some small components could be differ like bearings and PC's are notoriously bad.


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

*Same Router*

Duane, This is the reason I purchased the Bosch router. I could after much study, hemming and hawing decided to look else ware for a new router. I purchased the Bosch combo. Good or bad, I am not sure yet, but felt there was more plastic with the other two. I am so far most pleased with the Bosch 1617 ES. 

I am sure others have found both the Bosch and the Black and Decker to their liking. :laugh2:

Tagwatt1


----------



## demographic (Aug 12, 2012)

From what I've read the De-Walt has variable speed and the Porter Cable doesn't.

It does widen your choice when looking for a replacement plunge base though.


----------



## routerusingloser (May 15, 2015)

Hi.

I did research into these two also.

The specific differences other than the color scheme are:

-Variable speed control (Dewalt has it and PC does not)
-LED lighting the machining area (Dewalt has it and PC does not)

Basically the Dewalt version is superior for the very reason it has speed control and LED lighting. Most of the time its just around $10 difference between the two. I personally found the Dewalt to be superior and worth it. It is a very nice router. I think they score A* overall in features and quality. Its not even that noisy which is another plus. 

The only thing I would have liked to see that was lacking us a protected viewing window and the other end for chip evacuation. The PC and dewalt router only has one opening in the housing, so what you view is also the chip evacuation space. Which means dust in your face. Other routers have a clear window on one end and other end also open for chips. Or at least something removable.


----------



## Goblu (Mar 5, 2012)

Someone who knows more than I do about tools told me that B&D, once they owned both Porter Cable and Dewalt decided to downgrade PC and make Dewalt their premium line, or at least their better line. My friend now buys Bosch, Makita, Milwaukee, etc. instead of either DW or PC. In past decades, my PC tools have been great, but not so anymore. I do own the DW611 kit and really like it, as well as the DW616 router kit but normally don't buy many Dewalt tools since I have good luck with Bosch Makita and even Ridgid and Ryobi for different reasons. I like Ryobi batteries since the prices for the batteries are reasonable and their batteries are designed to work in all their tools, even older models.


----------



## demographic (Aug 12, 2012)

Currently working with another bloke doing some display units for the local art college, I have the De-Walt and he has the Bosch (might be called the colt? Anyway I think his is 700 Watts and mine has 900 Watts)

The extra 200 Watts don't sound like much but we are both putting a 5mm chamfer onto the edges of MDF sheets, I can do it at pretty much walking pace and the De-walt doesn't struggle at all and his Bosch makes some funny noises while it ambles its way down the board.

I've not had a look at his cutter yet so it is possible that its blunt but I have used his Bosch before and although it feels lovely in the hand it is a bit lacking in poke.

This is not a go at Bosch by the way, just that after using both I am still very happy with the one I have.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

I bought the Porter Cable because I don't see any reason to have more than one speed on a router of this size. As for the led light, one less thing to break. 

But I love this router. The size is perfect for profile cuts and seems to have enough power to do the everyday tasks I used to do with the 690. 

I've used the 690s for over 30 years and pound for pound I think its the best router ever made. Its the only tool on the planet I would recommend. Of course all other routers in this class are equal in value and performance except a few.

Al


----------

